
Why String Theory Still Offers Hope We Can Unify Physics - Thibaut
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/string-theory-about-unravel-180953637/?all&no-ist
======
roye
This was discussed two weeks ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779532)).
The title was changed at the source since it was originally too bombastic.

------
thirsteh
Just once it'd be nice if the author was somebody other than Brian Greene.
Seems like he's the only advocate for string theory these days.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
I don't even bother reading string theory articles even physics articles for
that matter. They are just filled with useless analogies that don't make
anything clear.

Until I get around to finishing my QFT text I just accept that I don't really
care to read low information low precision pop sci.

~~~
Xcelerate
Yeah, same here. It's unfortunate really. Which QFT text are you reading? I've
just started Weinberg's book.

~~~
akuma73
I'm working my way from the very start of my physics education with classical
mechanics. What are the prereqs for QFT?

~~~
KenoFischer
You should probably have at least a good understanding of non-relativistic QM
and special relativity. For the math parts a little bit of complex analysis
helps, but any good book will explain the relevant parts.

